# Adderall vs Vyvanse



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I've heard alot of discussion on Adderall and Vyvanese in these posts with mostly positive feedback.I'm going to see my doc next week and want to see if I could possibly give one of these meds. a try.I'm currently on Lamictal 200mg,Klonipin,and Wellbutrin 150 Xr.I am feeling very lethargic,unmotivated,and my mind goes nonstop with thoughts,worries,and how eveyone judges/interputs me minute to minute.I'm surprised I manage decently at work but it's still mentally drainig and extremley stressful.I'm sick of it.So if anyone can give me feedback on these two meds.It sounds like most doctors are don't even consider it unless you fit the DSM for ADHD but I've tried at least 3 SSRI's unsuccessfully throughout the years and I feel like this may be a move in the right direction.My doc. is pretty open to my suggestions.Any feedback.Also, whats the cost and effectivenes between generic and nongeneric.


----------



## strappingbob (May 1, 2009)

Hi I'm a 56 yo male and first found out about my ADD a few months ago. I've known about my social anxiety since my late teens, but never tried meds. I need them now for motivation, memory and focus. Snice startng Adderall in Feb 09 I experienced diminished anxiety at fairly low doses, but since I've been at 20 and 25 mg (which are not high doses), anxiety and S.A in particualr, are worse for me than when I was unmedicated. I have had to take a low dose of Inderal twice a day to counter that and Ambien at night. Effectiveness of all of them is starting to wear off and higher doses may be the answer. But I'm looking into a switch to or combo with Vyvanese to see if I can simplify my regime and diminish side effects from the adderall and Inderal. I'd like to eliminnate low dose mood meds completely. Vyvanese claims to be a better tolerated and smoother stimulant. Hope so.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

@metamorphosis: If you plan to take Wellbutrin + Selegiline + Adderall / Vyvanse I guess that's a "little" bit too much dopamine.  This could result in a severe hypertensive episode and / or acute psychosis.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Vyvanse metabolizes to Dexedrine (strictly d-amphetamine, no levo), not Adderall, but you probably meant Dexedrine anyway :b And you're right, Vyvanse was created mainly to thwart potential abuse (and to milk a cash cow, of course).


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

As it metabolises to the D form of amphetamine, it is more selective to dopamine and would therefore be more "fun" and abusable.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Vyvanese did not help my ADHD symptoms but did make my legs feel very heavy. It was expensive for me.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Dex IR's/Spansules are way better.


----------

